# Eye color



## PotterWatch

Do goats' eyes change color like ours do? Can they start out blue and then turn a brown? I have a buckling that has blue eyes, but with some brown tinge around the edges that leads me to believe they will turn brown later on. Does that happen with goats?


----------



## liz

I don't think the true blue eyes will change color, but you can have what is called "marbled" eyes, where they are blue but do have another color to them.


----------



## StaceyRosado

yes lots of babies can be born with what looks like blue eyes but they change to brown - sometimes it means they are going to be brown eyed othertimes they are still blue eyed but as Liz said they are marbled. but marbled blue eyes do look much different then regular brown eyes.


----------



## rebelshope

Marble eyes sound so interesting, Anyone have pics?


----------



## PotterWatch

Good information to know. His eyes definitely aren't straight blue, but it will be interesting to see if they change to brown or stay the blue/brown that they are now.


----------



## StaceyRosado

did either of his parents have blue eyes?


----------



## PotterWatch

I know his dam doesn't and I am 99% sure his sire didn't. For some reason I remember the triplets we had born in January looked similar, but the doeling we have left from that group definitely has brown eyes now.


----------



## KW Farms

If the parents don't have blue eyes then the kid won't be either. They will change color with age. Brown eyed kids can often be born with bluish colored eyes that face to a regular brown/gold over time. Blue eyes are dominant, not recessive so one parent at least must be blue eyed in order to produce blue eyed kids.


----------



## StaceyRosado

what Kylee said


----------



## Haviris

I had a couple LaMancha mixes that had blue looking eyes when they were born, but they turned brown when they got alittle older, I use to have pics, but don't know where they are now.

I have a marble eyed doe, I took some pics the other day, but I'm not sure if you can see them very well (and I don't have them on this computer). I'll try to get some pics tomarrow, her's are mostly blue w/ brown in each around the outside, one has more brown then the other, the colors aren't mixed, it's more like puzzle peices. She had her first kids this year, bred to a brown eyed buck, and ended up w/ a blue eyed boy and brown eyed girl. Marble eyes breed like blue eyes (but I would guess marble eyed is always heterozygous blue).


----------



## sparks879

a lot of standard sized kids are born with a blueish gray eye as they get older it turns brown/gold. 
beth


----------



## Amy Goatress

We had some goat kids that looked like they had blue eyes but some turned to brown but some stayed blue though.


----------



## mirage_mp

I have a marble-eyed doeling that is pure Nubian... She was just born, so it may change. If they stay that way, will it disqualify her? 
Ignore the bib. My two year old daughter thought she needed it  The second two pictures are of her dam and sire.


----------



## mirage_mp

Sorry, I just realized this was in the mini section... If you want me to ask it someplace else, just let me know


----------

